# Double Mortise and Tenon



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

I tried to make double mortise and tenon on my hybrid pantorouter.it was surprisingly very easy with one setup.first time i use palm router with 65mm outer diameter body.though it has limit of 6mm collet.i use 12mm bit with 6mm shank.please have a look this demo youtube video.
double mortise and tenon on hybrid pantorouter - YouTube


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

That's nice Kuldeep. Did you make that panto-router?


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Do sell the plans?
Thanks


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

That is one sweet setup! I just remade my templates out of phenolic. I like how you reference the template to get it centered on what ever thickness material your using with out having to physically measure the piece.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

woodie26 said:


> Do sell the plans?
> Thanks


i don't sell plans.i just sell whole setup.for plans i highly recommend to buy first Matthias wandel's wooden pantorouter plans.after having experience you can follow my youtube video how to make hybrid pantorouter.i can provide you detail drawings for free.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

thanx everybody for liking


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Alan Bienlein said:


> That is one sweet setup! I just remade my templates out of phenolic. I like how you reference the template to get it centered on what ever thickness material your using with out having to physically measure the piece.


please show us the template you made out of Phenolic?
btw did you try to make mitre mortise and tenon joint?
i will try to make next week once i will receive my dewalt router from USA.


----------



## newbirdhunter (Mar 25, 2013)

*Sweet*

That is a really cool setup! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone made one useing Samurai drawings?
Thanks


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

samurai said:


> I tried to make double mortise and tenon on my hybrid pantorouter.it was surprisingly very easy with one setup.first time i use palm router with 65mm outer diameter body.though it has limit of 6mm collet.i use 12mm bit with 6mm shank.please have a look this demo youtube video.


Samurai are you still in Japan?


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Daikusan said:


> Samurai are you still in Japan?


yes i have home in kyoto 
i will pm you my number


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

just tried Quadro mortise and tenon cut on hybrid pantorouter which turn out very nice.it took me less than one minute for setting and and another 2 minutes to rout mortise and tenon.soon i will upload demo youtube video


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey, that looks great.


----------

